# 2017+ Rear Bumper



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

As above.
Can collect. Probably.
Cash waiting.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Middlehurst nissan


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

You asking or telling?
Do they have something?
PM me


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Pick the phone up


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

Quality advice.
Shouldn't have expected anything else


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What do you want a tutorial on how to buy a back bumper?


----------

